# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  عالم نابغة من نوابغ العصر لكنه مغمور غير مشهور

## ابن السائح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الكرام
سؤال ينتظر منكم جوابا
فمن له؟
عالم نابغة من نوابغ العصر لكنه مغمور غير مشهور
حلاّه نابغة مثله بـ (العلامة السلفي المحدث الأصولي المفسر الأديب الشاعر المتفنن) (نادرة زمانه يحتاج إليه أساتذة الأزهر وأساتذة الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة وكل جامعة عربية لا أقول الطلبة بل الأساتذة !)
اذكر اسمه ونسبه ومصادر ترجمته

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخي الحبيب ابن السائح : هل أفهم من قولك : (( مغمور غير مشهور )) أن ليس له تصانيف متداولة بأيدي طلبة العلم ؟!

----------


## ابن السائح

أخي الحبيب
له كتب كثيرة لا يعرف أسماءها (بله مضامينها) إلا القليل
وله كتاب طبع منذ سنوات مضت وخلت تداولته أيدي طلبة العلم الحريصين على العلم الصحيح
ثم طال الأمد إلى أن ظنّه بعض أفاضل الباحثين من علماء القرن الثامن أو الثاني عشر (على تردّد منه) !!!

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

سبحان الله , شوقتنا ياشيخ !!!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

معلومات أكثر بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالله العلي

حتاج إلى توضيح أكثر

هل هو : محمد أمين المصري

----------


## ابن السائح

> معلومات أكثر بارك الله فيكم


وفيكم بارك الله
أوتريدني أن أُقرّب الجواب وأيسّره على طريقة أخينا العزيز أبي وحيد المكي وفقه الله ؟!
لكن أبشر : )
لحقك عليّ
فقد وصفه نابغة آخر بـ (العالم المحدّث السُّني السَّني)
وقال شيخ فاضل آخر: هو من أبرز الدعاة السلفيين في عصره ومن أقواههم ردودا على المبتدعة والضُّلاّل
أيكفي هذا في تعريفكم به : )

----------


## شتا العربي

لفت نظري موضوعك

وأظنك تقصد الشيخ بوخبزة التطواني حفظه الله

فإن لم يكن هو فسهل المسألة واذكر اسمه واسم أبيه ودع الباقي وإن شاء الله نعرفه (ابتسامة)

----------


## ابن السائح

> لفت نظري موضوعك
> 
> وأظنك تقصد الشيخ بوخبزة التطواني حفظه الله
> 
> فإن لم يكن هو فسهل المسألة واذكر اسمه واسم أبيه ودع الباقي وإن شاء الله نعرفه (ابتسامة)


أخي الكريم
شيخنا أبو أويس عَلَمٌ على رأسه نار فانظر غيره : )

----------


## ابن السائح

> حتاج إلى توضيح أكثر
> هل هو : محمد أمين المصري


الأستاذ محمد المصري شهرةً الدمشقي مولدا ومحتدا اللندني وفاة رجل عالَمِي من أعلام عصره
وقد اشتهرت أخباره وانتشرت
وذاعت آثاره وشاعت
بل شرّقت مآثره وغرّبت مفاخره
في الشام وباكستان والحجاز
وقد كان من أوائل من وضع وأرسى قواعد وسُبُل تيسير اللغة العربية لغير الناطقين بها بباكستان
وكانت زوجته الفاضلة من أُولى الصالحات الفُضْلَيات الشاميات اللائي لَبِسْن الجلباب الشرعي بدمشق الشام وأشْهَرْنَهُ عقب دعوات تعرية المرأة وتجريدها من عِفَّتها
وزوجها من كبار رجال التربية
وهو عديل الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني
رحمهما الله وأكرم مأواهما
وكان مؤسس ورئيس قسم الدراسات العليا بالجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة النبوية
وساهم في إنشاء قسم الدراسات العليا بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز بمكة المكرمة التي آل اسمها جامعة أم القرى
وأشرف على أوائل الأطاريح العلمية بالحجاز
فهذا قد أفاد جامعتَي مكة والمدينة بخبرته وحنكته وعلمه
إذن الرجل عالَمِي ليس على شرط صاحب السؤال : )
أما صاحبنا المسؤول عنه فمات ولم تستفد منه أكثر الجامعات لأمرين:
- هو مغمور غير مشهور
- تطلّب أكثر الجامعات للشهادات الرسمية التي رفعت جهّالا أقزاما وأبعدت نوابغ أفذاذا كما سيأتي شرحه وتفصيله
ولذلك أَسِف نابغة من النوابغ على ما آل إليه الحال وعلى خسارة الجامعات من علم ذاك الفذّ العبقري الذي عزّ من يفري فريّه فقال:



> (نادرة زمانه يحتاج إليه أساتذة الأزهر وأساتذة الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة وكل جامعة عربية لا أقول الطلبة بل الأساتذة !)


وما أكثر النوابغ الذين بقوا في زوايا الإهمال وخبايا الإغفال في زمن لا يكاد يُرفع إلا المستكثرون من الشهادات : )
وكثير منها شهادات زور
وكثير من حامليها يصدق عليهم وصف الواصف : أصحاب عمائم مدوّرة وشهادات مزوّرة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ابن السائح - ( ابتسامة )

----------


## ابن السائح

> ابن السائح - ( ابتسامة )


أخي الكريم أبا مالك
أدام الله سرورك وخلّد حُبُورك
أين جوابك عن السؤال : )
أم أنه تسجيل حضور ومتابعة وحسب : )
هذا لا يكفيني من مثلك أكرمك الله : )
فعجِّل به عجَّل الله بتحقيق أمانيك

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> وكثير من حامليها يصدق عليهم وصف الواصف : أصحاب عمائم مدوّرة وشهادات مزوّرة


*زمانك ذا زمان بني الغرامة  = = وما هذا زمان الاستقامة
رضوا بالطيلسان إذ اكتسوه = = وتفخيم البرانس والعمامة
كذا دجج البيوت لهن ريش = = ولكن لا يطِرن مع الحمامة*

أما العالم المغمور ، فعركتُ حافظتي ، ولا يزال البال مشغولاً بكيفية العثور على اسمه.

----------


## ابن السائح

ما شاء الله 
جزاك الله خيرا
إن كانت الأبيات لك
فقد يمكنك أن تجود على الأخ محمد آل عامر ببيت كان ينتظره منك : )
أما العالم المغمور فأسأل الله أن يفتح عليك بمعرفته 
لكن أخشى ما أخشاه عليك: الأرق والقلق 
وأحسبكم الآن قد مضى عليكم هزيع من الليل 
وانقضت ساعة بعد منتصف الليل
فلعلك تعاود عرك قريحتك غدا بعد الفجر إن شاء الله وأنت طيب النفس صافي الذهن قريحتك حديدة وهمّتك جديدة : )

----------


## بلال خنفر

هل هو العلامة المتقي الهندي صاحب كتاب (كنز العمال)؟

----------


## ابن السائح

صاحب كنز العمال ليس من أهل عصرنا
بل قد مضت قرون على وفاته 
فتنبه
على أن كثيرا من صفات نابغتنا لا تنطبق على صاحب كنز العمال

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

جزاكم الله خيرًا أخي الكريم / ابن السائح .

ذكرتَ أنَّه : " المحدث الأصولي المفسر الأديب الشاعر " .

والسؤال - للتقريب فقط - : إلى أيِّ هذه الأوصاف أقرب ؛ بمعنى : أيّ هذه الأوصاف تغلُب عليه ، أم أنه موسوعي ؟!

وأظنُّ شيخنا الكريم / أبا مالك العوضي - وفَّقه الله - لمَّا قال : ابن السائح ، أراد - والله أعلم - أنَّ هذا العالم النابغة هو : ... .

(ابتسامة) .

----------


## فهدالغيهب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 جزاكم الله خيرًا أخي الكريم / ابن السائح 

لعله الشيخ الإمام الحاسب بن الآلي الملقب ب ( الكمبيوتر )  (ابتسامة)

----------


## الحمادي

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله
ما شاء الله
طيب يا شيخ أرخِ الكيس قليلاً، فلعل الأذهان تتفتق فتخرج الجواب الصحيح : )

أما أنا فقد خطر ببالي أكثر من جواب، ولكن عندما أتأمل في اجتماع الأوصاف المذكورة أعود منكسراً

----------


## شتا العربي

يا أخي الله يحفظك ويبارك فيك قلت لك سهل علينا واذكر اسمه واسم أبيه فقط ودعنا نبحث بعد ذلك ونسأل وإن شاء الله نصل إليه (ابتسامة)

لم أنتبه إلى قولك (مات)

إذن هو (مات) (محدث فقيه مفسر أصولي شاعر) له كتاب واحد 

وقع في قلبي أنه المحدث المفسر الأصولي الشاعر محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب (أضواء البيان) فهو كتاب واحد والشيخ جمع كل هذه الصفات و(مات) ورسالته في (المجاز) صغيرة.

وفيه الشيخ الذي خرج كتاب (ظلال القرآن) سمعت عنه أخبار كثيرة في قوة حفظه وأنه (مات) وله كتاب واحد أظنه تخريج الظلال فقط لا أعلم إن كان له كتب أخرى أم لا؟

فإن لم يكن لا هذا ولا ذاك فرجاء إعادة صياغة الصفات السابقة في نقاط محددة مع شيء من الإضافة ولو يسيرة.

----------


## شتا العربي

> فقد وصفه نابغة آخر بـ (العالم المحدّث السُّني السَّني)
> وقال شيخ فاضل آخر: هو من أبرز الدعاة السلفيين في عصره ومن أقواههم ردودا على المبتدعة والضُّلاّل
> أيكفي هذا في تعريفكم به : )


 مسألة الرد على البدع بقوة كانت عند الشيخ رشيد رضا والشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي والشيخ اليماني في كتاب (التنكيل) مثلا والشيخ أبو شهبة أيضا وكلهم ماتوا لكن كلهم مشاهير

والشيخ راغب الطباخ مثلا (مات) لكن لا أدري هل هو مفسر شاعر أم لا؟ ولم يكن مشهورا جدا فيما أظن ومسألة الرد على المبتدعة بقوة هذه لا أدري هل هي عنده أيضا أم لا؟


على كل حال حتى نقول أذكار الصباح فنحن في وقتها سأترك لك المجال مفتوحا تختار من بين هؤلاء ولك الحرية أيضا أن تذكره إذا كان من غيرهم (ابتسامة)

----------


## ابن السائح

> إذن هو (مات) (محدث فقيه مفسر أصولي شاعر) له كتاب واحد 
> وقع في قلبي أنه المحدث المفسر الأصولي الشاعر محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب (أضواء البيان) فهو كتاب واحد والشيخ جمع كل هذه الصفات و(مات) ورسالته في (المجاز) صغيرة.


وفقك الله وبارك فيك
لم أقل إن له كتابا واحدا
بل له كتب
وإنما انتشر كتاب من كتبه
أما أكثر كتبه فلم أرها مطبوعة
أما الشيخ الأمين فعَلَمٌ مشهور وإمام مذكور
وله كتب كثيرة مطبوعة متداولة
وقد جُمعت آثاره في 19 مجلدا
ونابغتنا يشبه الأمين ويشترك معه في أشياء كثيرة وهو أكبر منه بثلاث سنوات فقط

----------


## ابن السائح

> مسألة الرد على البدع بقوة كانت عند الشيخ رشيد رضا والشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي والشيخ اليماني في كتاب (التنكيل) مثلا والشيخ أبو شهبة أيضا وكلهم ماتوا لكن كلهم مشاهير
> والشيخ راغب الطباخ


هؤلاء من أعلام عصرهم
أعانك الله وأنار دربك

----------


## ابن السائح

> أرخِ الكيس قليلاً، فلعل الأذهان تتفتق فتخرج الجواب الصحيح : )
> أما أنا فقد خطر ببالي أكثر من جواب، ولكن عندما أتأمل في اجتماع الأوصاف المذكورة أعود منكسراً


أعزك الله وأعلى مقامك
طلبك حتمٌ تحقيقه والتماسك أمرٌ ينبغي علي إنجازه
سأُرخي الحبل كثيرا وأجعل الجواب منك على طرف الثمام وذراع الحبل : )
لكن بشرط أن تشير إلى من أخطأ فتردّد بين كون نابغتنا من أهل القرن الثامن أو الثاني عشر : )
وكتاب الفاضل المتردّد منك على طرف الثمام وذراع الحبل : )
وقد ذكرته قبل بضعة أيام في مشاركة من مشاركاتي وقد قرأتها بيقين : )
وفقك الله وبارك في جهودك

----------


## بلال خنفر

> أخي الحبيب
> له كتب كثيرة لا يعرف أسماءها (بله مضامينها) إلا القليل
> وله كتاب طبع منذ سنوات مضت وخلت تداولته أيدي طلبة العلم الحريصين على العلم الصحيح
> ثم طال الأمد إلى أن ظنّه بعض أفاضل الباحثين من علماء القرن الثامن أو الثاني عشر (على تردّد منه) !!!


هل هذا الكتاب موجود على الشبكة ؟!  :Smile: 
نسأل الله أن ييسر لطلاب العلم كل صحيح ومفيد

----------


## ابن السائح

> هل هذا الكتاب موجود على الشبكة ؟! 
> نسأل الله أن ييسر لطلاب العلم كل صحيح ومفيد


آمـيـن
ولم أر الكتاب على الشبكة
وبعد الإعلان عنه إن شاء الله ستعلو الهمم لرفعه وإتاحته ليستفيد منه الشادون للعلم الصحيح
جعلني الله وإياك منهم 
لكنني أراك كأنك توقفت عن البحث 
مع أنني أرخيت الحبل كثيرا وجعلته منكم على طرف الثمام وذراع الحبل : )
حاول والله يوفقك ويعينك

----------


## ابن السائح

وسأُقرّب أمر النابغة أكثر
قد اعتمد نابغة آخر كتاب نابغتنا ومشى وراءه وأفرغ كثيرا من نقوله النفيسة في كتاب صنفه على طريقة مبتكرة جمعت بين التفسير والتوحيد
كدتُ أنهج نهج أخينا الحبيب أبي وحيد المكي في التفسير والتيسير وترك التعسير : )

----------


## مرحبا

ابن عزوز

----------


## ابن السائح

كنت أظن أن بعضكم سيذكر ابن عزوز لأنه أقرب مذكور : )
ليس هو
واصل البحث ولا تيأس

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ الفاضل ابن السائح :
إنما قال الأخ الحمادي :
(( طيب يا شيخ أرخِ الكيس قليلاً، فلعل الأذهان تتفتق فتخرج الجواب الصحيح ))
الكيس وليس الحبل 
الكيس هو ما يكون فيه النقود ، وهو من الجلد أو من القماش (ابتسامة).

وأقول للأخ شتا العربي 
قولك : (( الشيخ الذي خرج كتاب (ظلال القرآن) سمعت عنه أخبار كثيرة في قوة حفظه وأنه (مات) وله كتاب واحد أظنه تخريج الظلال فقط لا أعلم إن كان له كتب أخرى أم لا؟ ))

لعلك تقصد الشيخ عبد الله الدويش بارك الله فيك ، فإن له كتاب : (( المورد الزلال في التنبيه على أخطاء الظلال))

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

الدكتور الطناحي، أو الدكتور عبدالفتاح الحلو

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

إن كان الشيخ عبد الله الدويش - رحمه الله - فهو معروفٌ ، وله كتبٌ أخرى غير " المورد " ، ومنها ما هو مذكورٌ على هذا الرابط :

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...E1%CF%E6%ED%D4

----------


## بن حمد آل سيف

> هو من أبرز الدعاة السلفيين في عصره ومن أقواههم ردودا على المبتدعة والضُّلاّل


هذه صفة لا تليق إلا بواحد ليس غيره !

الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي الحسيني رحمه الله تعالى
و الذي يشكل عليه

أن الشيخ ليس مغموراً و كتبه منشورة ..فمن عساه يكون ؟ و كيف سنهتدي إليه إذا كان مغموراً؟

----------


## ابن السائح

> إن كان الشيخ عبد الله الدويش - رحمه الله - فهو معروفٌ ، وله كتبٌ أخرى غير " المورد " ، ومنها ما هو مذكورٌ على هذا الرابط :
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...E1%CF%E6%ED%D4


ليس المقصود الحافظ عبد الله الدويش رحمه الله
ولم يخرّج أحاديث الظلال
بل انتقد أغلاطه وأخطاءه
ثم إنه ليس على شرط صاحب السؤال : ) لا هو ولا الطناحي ولا الحلو
كما لا يخفى على المتأمل المتدبر
ثم إنه لم يسبق لي أن ذكرت الدويش ولا الطناحي ولا الحلو قبل بضعة أيام
وقد كنت سهّلت عليكم ويسّرت الأمر وأرخيت الكيس والحبل معًا : )
وأنا على يقين أنْ لو أن أحدكم أنعم النظر في أوصاف المسؤول عنه وسَبَر الأوصاف والحُلى التي قدّمتها ليُجيبنّ عن طرف من السؤال بكل يُسر
لكن يبقى عليه بعد ذلك قطع مشوار طويل : ) ليفيد إخوانه بمصادر ترجمته
وما أعزّها وأقلّها وأندرها !!!
والإشكال الذي حال بين الإخوة الكرام وسداد الجواب لمعانقة الصواب: عدم تدبرهم في الذي قدّمت ذكره
فتدبروا وتفكروا

----------


## ابن السائح

> هذه صفة لا تليق إلا بواحد ليس غيره !
> الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي الحسيني رحمه الله تعالى
> و الذي يشكل عليه
> أن الشيخ ليس مغموراً و كتبه منشورة ..فمن عساه يكون ؟ و كيف سنهتدي إليه إذا كان مغموراً؟


قد حجّرت واسعا يابن حمد
لا تليق إلا بواحد !!!
غفر الله لك وعفا عنك
أذرعت الأرض وأحطت بعلماء الهند والسند وبلاد الملثّمين
أأحطت خبرا بأنباء أهل الحديث بشبه القارة الهندية
أأحصيت علماء بلاد (إفريقية) وشنقيط وبلاد السوس وواق الواق : )
تأنّ وإلا فلا تتعنّ : )
والهلالي علم على رأسه نار ونور : )
وكتبه ملأت السهل والجبل
فابحث عن غيره
وتسهيلا عليك فالهلالي من أسهل السبل الموصِلتَك إلى معرفة خبر نابغتنا : )

----------


## ابن السائح

> ونابغتنا يشبه الأمين (الشنقيطي) ويشترك معه في أشياء كثيرة وهو أكبر منه بثلاث سنوات فقط


للتيسير والتذكير

----------


## شتا العربي

> وفقك الله وبارك فيك
> لم أقل إن له كتابا واحدا
> بل له كتب
> وإنما انتشر كتاب من كتبه
> أما أكثر كتبه فلم أرها مطبوعة
> أما الشيخ الأمين فعَلَمٌ مشهور وإمام مذكور
> وله كتب كثيرة مطبوعة متداولة
> وقد جُمعت آثاره في 19 مجلدا
> ونابغتنا يشبه الأمين ويشترك معه في أشياء كثيرة وهو أكبر منه بثلاث سنوات فقط


الحمد لله أنا أتيتك بالشبيه وعليك أن تذكر لي شبيهه (ابتسامة)

----------


## عبدالله العلي

عمر فلاتة

----------


## زكرياء توناني

من هو غفر الله لك ؟

----------


## زكرياء توناني

أظن أنه العلامة محمد المنتصر بن محمد الزمزمي الكتاني ...

----------


## أبو جبير

من المشاركة 35 يظهر أنه من علماء الهند أو الباكستان أو جنوب شرق آسيا على العموم،
ربما هو المبارك فوري صاحب (تحفة الأحوذي) أو العظيم آبادي صاحب (عون المعبود)

----------


## عبدالله العلي

محمد البشير الإبراهيمي

----------


## المقدادي

هل هو العلاّمة محمد أحمد بن عبد القادر الغلاّوي الشنقيطي ؟

----------


## ابن السائح

> عمر فلاتة


الشيخ عمر كان الأمين العام المساعد للجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة سنة 1385
ثم صار الأمين العام سنة 1395
ثم رُقِّي أستاذا مساعدا بالجامعة ودرس في كلية الحديث بالجامعة مع قيامه بأمانة الجامعة
ثم أسس مركز خدمة السنة والسيرة النبوية بالجامعة سنة 1406
وقد أفادت منه الجامعة فائدة عظيمة رحمه الله
أما نابغتنا فقد حُرِمت الجامعة من واسع علمه وسيلان ذهنه
ثم إن الشيخ عمر ليس على الشرط المرقوم : )
وهو أصغر من الشيخ الأمين بعشرين سنة : )

----------


## ابن السائح

> من المشاركة 35 يظهر أنه من علماء الهند أو الباكستان أو جنوب شرق آسيا على العموم،
> ربما هو المبارك فوري صاحب (تحفة الأحوذي) أو العظيم آبادي صاحب (عون المعبود)


هذان الشيخان الجليلان عَلَمان مشهوران ولست أعلم من أفاضل المنتدى من عاصرهما 
خاصة الشمس العظيم آبادي
فقد مات قبل 99 سنة
إلا أن يكون من أفاضل المنتدى مُعَمَّرٌ من كبار المعمّرين
فإن كان مسندا فاحجزوا لي منه إجازة
عسى أن يعلو سندي النازل السافل : )

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

حيرتني الله يهيديك ..
هل هو محمد نسيب الرفاعي

----------


## ابن السائح

> محمد البشير الإبراهيمي


البشير علَم على رأسه أنوار ونيران : )
ولا أظنك ممن عاصرته : )

----------


## ابن السائح

> حيرتني الله يهيديك ..
> هل هو محمد نسيب الرفاعي


أزال الله حيرتك وهداني وإياك صراطا مستقيما 
ليس هو

----------


## ابن السائح

> هل هو العلاّمة محمد أحمد بن عبد القادر الغلاّوي الشنقيطي ؟


ليس هو
واصل وصلني الله وإياك بهُداه

----------


## ابن السائح

> أظن أنه العلامة محمد المنتصر بن محمد الزمزمي الكتاني ...


ليس على الشرط المرسوم

----------


## ابن السائح

> وقد ذكرته قبل بضعة أيام في مشاركة من مشاركاتي وقد قرأتها بيقين : )


جُلُّ من ذكره الإخوة لم أرقم اسمه بيقين
وهل وجدتم أحدا ممن ذكرتموه عُدَّ غلطا من أهل القرن الثامن أو الثاني عشر: )



> والإشكال الذي حال بين الإخوة الكرام وسداد الجواب لمعانقة الصواب: عدم تدبرهم في الذي قدّمت ذكره
> فتدبروا وتفكروا


فلا تبعدوا في الانتجاع إن أرتم الوصول إلى الجواب الصواب

----------


## سعيد العباسي

لا أعرفُ أجمعَ لهذه الأوصاف من شيخنا العلامة أبي ترابٍ الظاهري، رحمه الله، لكنه أصغر من الأمين الشنقيطي.

فهل هو والده الشيخ عبد الحق؟
لا أظن، فهذا محدث فقيه، لكنه ليس شاعراً ولا مفسراً.

فهل هو شيخنا عبد البديع السندي؟
لا أظن.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

أليس العلامة محمد الطاهر بن عاشور ؟؟

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

الفاضل ابن السائح الذي أرسل عقولنا في سياحة عارمة بهذه المشاركة...عندي شعور أن هذا العالِم "مالكي" : )

----------


## الحمادي

هل هو الشيخ (محمد المختار الشنقيطي)؟
والد الشيخ المعروف
أقوله ظناً، وإلا فلا علم لي بتوفر بعض الأوصاف
كما أنه درَّسَ في الجامعة الإسلامية، ولم تُحرَم منه، وهذا يشكل على اختياري

----------


## ابن السائح

> لا أعرفُ أجمعَ لهذه الأوصاف من شيخنا العلامة أبي ترابٍ الظاهري، رحمه الله، لكنه أصغر من الأمين الشنقيطي.





> قد حجّرت واسعا 
> لا تعرف أجمع لهذه الأوصاف من أبي تراب !!!
> غفر الله لك وعفا عنك
> وليس أبو تراب على الشرط المرقوم : )





> فهل هو والده الشيخ عبد الحق؟
> لا أظن، فهذا محدث فقيه، لكنه ليس شاعراً ولا مفسراً.
> فهل هو شيخنا عبد البديع السندي؟
> لا أظن.


هو غيرهما

----------


## ابن السائح

> هل هو الشيخ (محمد المختار الشنقيطي)؟


تذكّر قولي لك من قبل:



> وقد ذكرته قبل بضعة أيام في مشاركة من مشاركاتي وقد قرأتها بيقين : )
> وفقك الله وبارك في جهودك


أزيدك أنه مذكور في كتاب أصول فقه ابن عبد البر وفي كتاب إجماعات ابن عبد البر في العبادات : )
وها أنت تراني لا أكتفي بالتلميح عن التصريح : )

----------


## ابن السائح

> الفاضل ابن السائح الذي أرسل عقولنا في سياحة عارمة بهذه المشاركة...عندي شعور أن هذا العالِم "مالكي" : )


أكرمك الله أخي الشهري ورفع مقامك
أنتظر منك ذكر اسمه ونسبه ومصادر ترجمته حتى يتم جوابك ويظهر صوابك : )
وفقك الله وأعانك

----------


## ابن السائح

> أليس العلامة محمد الطاهر بن عاشور ؟؟


ليس هو
والطاهر بن عاشور من المشاهير الأعلام
وليس على الشرط المرسوم

----------


## ابن السائح

إعلان 
أعلن من الآن أنني بعد استفراغ جهدي في الإبانة والتيسير 
أنني سأعلن عن النابغة بعد أربع ساعات إن شاء الله إن لم أر إصابة وصحة في الإجابة
فاجمعوا جراميزكم واسبروا وانظروا

----------


## أبو معاذ الأثري

ننتظر بشوق !

----------


## عبدالله العلي

محمد زكريا الكاندهلوي

----------


## المقدادي

هل هو العلامة عبدالرجمن النتيفي المغربي ؟  - و من مؤلفاته في الرد على الجهمية :نظر الاكياس في الرد على جهمية البيضاء وفاس  نسأل الله ان نراه مطبوعا قريبا -

----------


## الحمادي

لعله الإمام ابن عبدالبر : )
أرجو أن تكون الإجابة صحيحة (ابتسامة محب)

----------


## الحمادي

يبدو أنه العلامة (محمد بن أبي مدين)  
ولد 1322هـ وتوفي 1396هـ
صاحب كتاب (الصوارم والأسنة في الذب عن السنة)

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> يبدو أنه العلامة (محمد بن أبي مدين الشنقيطي )  
> ولد 1322هـ وتوفي 1396هـ
> صاحب كتاب (الصوارم والأسنة في الذب عن السنة)


سبقتني جعلك الله سابقا لك خير دخلت لأكتبه !
الظاهر أن هذا هو الصواب .

----------


## عبدالله العلي

وأنا أتوقع أنه محمد زكريا الكاندهلوي صاحب أوجز المسالك

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

محمد بن أبي مدين ؟
سبحان الله مع أني مررت على مقدمة سبيل الرشاد أكثر من مرة إلا أن العين زاغت عنه .
هل هناك جائزة ؟

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

بحثتُم في مشاركات الأخ الكريم / ابن السائح ، فوجدتُم ذلك :

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...3&postcount=59

----------


## ابن السائح

> يبدو أنه العلامة (محمد بن أبي مدين)  
> ولد 1322هـ وتوفي 1396هـ
> صاحب كتاب (الصوارم والأسنة في الذب عن السنة)


أدام الله سرورك وحبورك
نعم أصبت أخي المحب الحبيب 
وقطعت جهيزة قول كل خطيب
وليتك قلت: على الخبير سقطت : )
ولم تُكَنِّ 
وقد فهمت إشارتك الذكية وإلماحتك الألمعية حين قلت:



> لعله الإمام ابن عبدالبر : )
> أرجو أن تكون الإجابة صحيحة (ابتسامة محب)


لكن أخانا العربي قرأ مشاركتك هذه دون التي دلفت بها إلى لباب الصواب من أوسع الأبواب
وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك
وتصنع خيرا لو ذكرت مصادر ترجمته : ) إتماما للنصاب المرسوم للجواب

----------


## ابن السائح

ليتك لم تتسرع : )
وقرأت مشاركة الشيخ الحمادي التي تلت تلك المشاركة
إذن لكُفيت مؤنة إبعاد النجعة بتطريق الاحتمالات البعيدة : ) (ابتسامة مكشّرة)

----------


## الحمادي

> بحثتُم في مشاركات الأخ الكريم / ابن السائح ، فوجدتُم ذلك :
> http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...3&postcount=59



بالتأكيد فعلت ذلك
ولولا ما تفضل به الشيخ الكريم ابن السائح من التيسير لما خطر لي على بال
فشكر الله له هذا السؤال الذي أفدت منه بمراجعة تراجم كثيرة لأئمتنا وعلمائنا المعاصرين

ويبدو أن مصادر ترجمة هذا العالم شحيحة جداً
فلعل الشيخ الكريم يفيدنا بما تيسر منها، ويذكر شيئاً من أخباره رحمه الله ورفع درجته في عليين

----------


## ابن السائح

> سبقتني جعلك الله سابقا لكل خير دخلت لأكتبه !
> الظاهر أن هذا هو الصواب .


جزاك الله خيرا 
لا بأس عليك
ولعلك تحرص على سبقه في المسابقة التالية : )

----------


## ابن السائح

> محمد بن أبي مدين ؟
> سبحان الله مع أني مررت على مقدمة سبيل الرشاد أكثر من مرة إلا أن العين زاغت عنه .
> هل هناك جائزة ؟


جزاك الله خيرا
ولعلك لم تقرأ شرطي المغمور : )



> وسأفتح موضوعا أطرح فيه سؤالا أرجو أن تسبق إلى الإجابة عنه
> لكنني أعلن من الآن أنني لن أعطي جائزة إلا الدعاء
> وكفى به جائزة


http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...11&postcount=7
والجائزة من نصيب الحبيب الحمادي وفقه الله
اللهم فارْضَ عنه وبلّغه آماله وأسعده في الدنيا والآخرة واجمعني وإياه وجميع أحبابنا في جنة الفردوس مع نبينا الكريم  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  
وسائر الدعاء سيكون بظهر الغيب إن شاء الله
فهو أقرب إلى الصدق والإجابة

----------


## ابن السائح

> ويبدو أن مصادر ترجمة هذا العالم شحيحة جداً


نعم هي شحيحة جدا
أوسعها وأفضلها ترجمة حافلة كتبها ابنه أحمد 
تتبع واستقرأ مسيرته العلمية والدعوية بتفصيل موعب
ولم أحصل عليها إلى الآن
ووقفت على ترجمة جيدة له في كتاب مطبوع لن أذكر اسمه الآن 
لأن نصاب الجواب لم يتمّ بعدُ
فقد كنت طلبت ذكر مصادر ترجمته : )
ثم يوجد ثناء سابغ عليه في كتاب النابغة الآخر 
وقد نقلت بعضه في أول مشاركة : )
ولعل الشيخ أبا محمد الحمادي يفيدنا باسم ذاك الذي تردّد في كون ابن أبي مدين من أهل القرن الثامن أو الثاني عشر : )
وأظنه منه على طرف الثمام وذراع الحبل : )

----------


## عبدالله العلي

ابن السائح شكرالله لك
فقد أجبرتنا على سياحة علمية ممتعة

----------


## ابن السائح

> ابن السائح شكرالله لك
> فقد أجبرتنا على سياحة علمية ممتعة


جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك وأدام مُتعتك وسرورك وزادك علما وفضلا

----------


## الباجي

وفقكم الله ... ونفع بكم.

http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.p...30&postcount=9

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك فيكم .

----------


## ابن السائح

> وفقكم الله ... ونفع بكم.
> http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.p...30&postcount=9


جزاكم الله خيرا على إفادتكم النفيسة
وللشيخ ترجمة مفيدة في كتاب السلفية في بلاد شنقيط ص311-328 للفاضل الطيب بن عمر
وقد كنت لخصتها وهذبتها حين قراءتي الكتابَ
ولعلي أنقلها هنا حين فراغي من أشغالي وانتهائي من أعمالي

----------


## ابن السائح

> جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك فيكم .


وبارك فيكم وجزاكم خيرا ونفع بفوائدكم

----------


## بلال خنفر

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الفوائد ... 

ولكن, من هو العالم الذي أكثر النقل عنه؟ وجمع بين التفسير والتوحيد؟

----------


## ابن السائح

أثابك الله وبارك فيك 
الناقل عنه هو النابغة الذي أسبغ الثناء عليه
محمد بن عبد القادر السجلماسي الهلالي رحمه الله (1311-1407)
في سبيل الرشاد في هدي خير العباد

----------


## أبو جبير

> جزاكم الله خيرا على إفادتكم النفيسة
> وللشيخ ترجمة مفيدة في كتاب السلفية في بلاد شنقيط ص311-328 للفاضل الطيب بن عمر
> وقد كنت لخصتها وهذبتها حين قراءتي الكتابَ
> ولعلي أنقلها هنا حين فراغي من أشغالي وانتهائي من أعمالي


أتمنى أن لا تنسى هذا، فأنا محتاج ترجمة هذا الإمام الفذ.. وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو جبير

> هذان الشيخان الجليلان عَلَمان مشهوران ولست أعلم من أفاضل المنتدى من عاصرهما 
> خاصة الشمس العظيم آبادي
> فقد مات قبل 99 سنة
> إلا أن يكون من أفاضل المنتدى مُعَمَّرٌ من كبار المعمّرين
> فإن كان مسندا فاحجزوا لي منه إجازة
> عسى أن يعلو سندي النازل السافل : )


جزاكم الله خيرا، 
في أي سنة توفي الشيخ المباركفوري صاحب (تحفة الأحوذي) ؟!
وفقكم الله

----------


## شتا العربي

اسمحوا لي بالاستفادة من التواجد الكبير في هذا الرابط أن أحيلكم على سؤال لي هنا
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....ed=1#post18284

مشاركة 17
وهي الأولى لي في الرابط هناك

وأرجو أن أجد لديكم رأيا في هذه المسألة التي وجدتها في خلال مشاركة الأخ الكريم هناك؟

معذرة للخروج عن موضوع الرابط الذي هنا

والشكر لكم مقدما

----------


## ابن السائح

> جزاكم الله خيرا، 
> في أي سنة توفي الشيخ المباركفوري صاحب (تحفة الأحوذي) ؟!
> وفقكم الله


أثابكم الله ووفقكم
توفي سنة 1353 رحمه الله

----------


## أبو جبير

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الحمادي

> والجائزة من نصيب الحبيب الحمادي وفقه الله
> اللهم فارْضَ عنه وبلّغه آماله وأسعده في الدنيا والآخرة واجمعني وإياه وجميع أحبابنا في جنة الفردوس مع نبينا الكريم  
> وسائر الدعاء سيكون بظهر الغيب إن شاء الله
> فهو أقرب إلى الصدق والإجابة



جزاك الله عن هذه الدعوات الطيبة خيراً 
وأسأل الله لك مثلها
نعمت الجائزة نفع الله بك

ولعلك تجود علينا بشيء من ترجمة هذا العالم الجليل
وكذا الشيخ الباجي وفقه الله، لعله يفيد بما لديه

----------


## ابن السائح

بارك الله في الفاضلين العزيزين الحمادي وأبي جبير وجزاهما خيرا
أبشرا 
سأحاول وضع ترجمة له الليلة أو غدا بتوفيق الله وتيسيره

----------


## ابن السائح

تجدون ترجمته في هذا المقال
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....8469#post18469

----------


## لامية العرب

> وهذا الرجل نادرة زمانه يحتاج إليه أساتذة الأزهر وأساتذة الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة، وكل جامعة عربية، لا أقول الطلبة، بل الأساتذة!
> ومن سوء حظ العرب في هذا الزمان: عموم الجهل والتقليد فيهم، وسَيْرِهم على صراط معوجّ؛ لأنهم لا يعتبرون العلم، وإنما يعتبرون الشهادات المُزَيَّفة


هذا والله واقع اغلب الناس وليس كلهم والدليل تهافت اعضاء المنتدى لمعرفته
فوالله ان هذا العالم بسيرته ترتاح له النفوس  ...كيف لا؟  وهو موسوعة علمية كاملة رفع الله قدره
جزاك الله خيرا يابن السائح ونفع بما قدمت

----------


## ابن السائح

وجزاك خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## ابن السائح

> هذا والله واقع اغلب الناس وليس كلهم والدليل تهافت اعضاء المنتدى لمعرفته


لكن هل هؤلاء كلهم تطلّبوا أخباره وحرصوا على معرفته
تعرف حقيقة ذلك حين توازن بين عدد من قرأ هذا الموضوع المثير للفضول : ) وعدد الذين قرؤوا الترجمة المفردة : )
وإذا أجريت عملية حسابية وقسمت العدد 1686 على العدد 157 سيطول عجبك
1686÷ 157 = 10،73 
أي أقل من العشر : )
وهي نتيجة تدل على 


> تهافت : ) أعضاء المنتدى لمعرفته


: )

----------


## عبدالله العلي

ابن السائح
حركنا بسؤال جديد !

----------


## رشيد الحضرمي

أليس هو محمد بن أبي مدين رحمه الله المذكور اعلاه من ضمن مواضيعك.

----------


## ابن السائح

نعم هو رحمه الله
وقد أحلت على ترجمته قريبا
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...7&postcount=91
وهذا موضعها
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=18469

----------


## ابن السائح

> ابن السائح
> حركنا بسؤال جديد !


ما دمت تريد تحريكا وتنشيطا : )
فأريد منك أن تذكر مصدر ترجمة نابغة من نوابغ العصر كان من خاصة أصحاب الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله
ومن أذكى تلاميذ الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله
وله قصيدة عصماء في نقض ونقد أغلال القصيمي الهالك
وأعلن من الآن أنني غير ملزم بترجمته : )
لكثرة أشعالي وتزاحم أعمالي
وإنما طرحت السؤال تحريكا وتنشيطا : )

----------


## لامية العرب

جزاك الله خيرا ياابن السائح ...لكن علينا أن ننظر أحيانا لاي موضوع بجوانبه المشرقة حتى وإن كان عكس ذلك ليداخل نفوسنا التفاؤل ولانصاب بالاحباط.. والا والله إنه واقع مرير
مرة أخرى رحم الله شيخنا ورفع الله قدرة ..فلا غرو فهو من بلد العلم وطمأنينة العلماء ولانزكي على الله أحدا

----------


## حذيفة بن فاروق

لم أسجل إلا حديثًا

ونظرت في الموضوع من أوله لآخره !

أقول للشيخ الفاضل : ابن السائح

أمتعتنا ... جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## محمد المالكي

> ما دمت تريد تحريكا وتنشيطا : )
> فأريد منك أن تذكر مصدر ترجمة نابغة من نوابغ العصر كان من خاصة أصحاب الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله
> ومن أذكى تلاميذ الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله
> وله قصيدة عصماء في نقض ونقد أغلال القصيمي الهالك
> وأعلن من الآن أنني غير ملزم بترجمته : )
> لكثرة أشعالي وتزاحم أعمالي
> وإنما طرحت السؤال تحريكا وتنشيطا : )



سبحان الله
يبدو أن الرجل مستجاب الدعوة
فلم يحاول أحد أن يعرفه

----------


## ابن السائح

عرّفهم به أخي الكريم إن لم يكن عليك في ذلك حرج : )
فإني أحسبك من أعلم الناس به وأمتّهم إليه برحم وصلة وأيّ صلة
زادك الله من فضله وآتاك مما آتاه من علم وحلم وأدب رفيع
على أن التوصل إلى تعيينه ليس بيسير : )
ولله درّ من قال: طوبى لمن أخمل الله ذكره !
أسأل الله أن يجعل جزاءَ جهاده العلمي ونفاحه الشعري موفورا وسعيَه مشكورا
اللهم آمين

----------


## محمد المالكي

الفاضل الكريم : ابن السائح
هذا لن يكون 
على الاقل في الافق المنظور
فقد نهيت عن ذلك لأن هناك من يشتغل بترجمته
بارك الله لك وفيك

----------


## ابن السائح

وفيك بارك الله أخي الكريم
ورحم الله الشيخ ورفع درجته في عليين
آمين

----------


## أبو المنذر

الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي بلا شك

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا أضيف سؤالا لا اجابة أخي الكريم  وهي جد مشوقة أيضا ،وصاحبها أحدى فلتات الزمان بحفظه وعلومه ودراياته التي لا توصف بأي شكل من الأشكال ،وهو على شرطك يا أخي -مغمور غير مشهور ،وعالم يعجز عن وصفه أحدا ،وأقف- وكان يعمل حمالا في محافظة بابل -الحلة- العراق  :تصوروا لذلك ،وعرف بعبدالله الحمال ،اشتهر بين يدي ثلة قليلة جدا من أهل العلم بحمال العراق ...
وقد حدث عنه بعض من رآه ممن عرفه وذكروا أوصافا له عجيبة ..
واذا أردت أن تعرفوا جملة من أوصافه لعلي أدلكم على رجل -ربما- يحفظ لها يسكن مدينة الرياض اليوم ..

بالمناسبة قيل أن حمال العراق هو أحد طلبة العلامة سماحة الشيخ سالم البصري المديني رعاه الله تعالى ..

وترحموا عليه أحبتنا فقد علمنا باستشهاده -نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلها شهادة في سبيله-قبل أكثر من سنتين ،وقيل أن جمهرة من أهل العلم صلوا عليه في المسجد الحرام ..

هو مغمور غير مشهور ولكنه ليس بالصفات التي ذكرتها من ناحية الجامعة ونحوها ،الا أنه حفظ ما يعجز أن يحفظه أحد من أبناء عصره وكان شاعرا مفوها ولغويا خريتا،ولولا ما مر به من ظروف -كما قيل- لكان من ....
ولكن رحمة الله عليه ..

ولعل من أخوتنا من يعرف به بينكم ذات يوم أكثر منا،فأنا انما تلقيت السماع عنه من قليل ...

رحمة الله عليه..

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

لعلي كتبت هنا ،ولكن لا ادري أين هو ؟
تحياتي

----------


## سعيد يوسف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إن كان هناك موضوع يستحق القراءة والمتابعة فهو هذا الموضوع 

فجزاك الله خيرا يا ابن السائح على ما تكرمت به علينا وتفضلت

والإخوة الكرام في هذا المنتدى المبارك لم يؤلوا جهدا في البحث والتخمين .

فجزاهم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مساعد

هل هو الشيخ عبدالعزيز السلمان أو خليل هراس..

----------


## ابو عبد الحق المصرى السلف

هو العلامة محمد بن أبي مدين بن أحمد بن سليمان الشنقيطي رحمه الله

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

أخي الحبيب ابن السائح 
أظنك تقصد العلامة محمد بن عبدالرحمن بن قاسم رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## ابو صالح النوبي

أخي الفاضل لعلك تقصد 
العالم الجليل، والمحدّث النبيل، والعلامة النابغة اللغوي المحرّر المتبصّر، محمد بن أبي مدين بن أحمد بن سليمان الشنقيطي.

----------


## صالح الطريف

إنه والد شيخنا محمد محمد المختار الشنقيطي عضو هيئة كبار العلماء ...
وهو اكبر من الشيخ محمد الأمين بثلاث سنوات فقط كما ذكرت ..
وليس له إلا كتاب واحد هو "شرح سنن النسائي" المسمى ( شروق أنوار المنن الكبرى الإلهية بكشف أسرار السنن الصغرى النسائية ) ،والله أعلم ..
هذه الإجابة أيها السائح المتجول تحتاج إلى جائزة .. وهاأنا أنتظر جائزتك على أحر من الجمر .

----------


## جذيل

الشيخ عبدالرحمن الافريقي

----------


## صالح الطريف

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أين اختفى ابن السائح ...؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

أظنك تقصده :
الجواب : العلامة النقاد أبو محفوظ الكريم بن محمد أمير حسن بن محمد معصومي، أحد علماء الهند، بل لا أعلم من يقاربه في تلك البلاد، وهو عالم زاهد مغمور ...
توفي اليوم العلامة الشيخ *أبو محفوظ الكريم المعصومي هو أحد علماء الهند الافذاذ وله باع طويل في العلوم الاسلامية وبخاصة في التفسير والحديث والتاريخ 17 / 6 / 2009*

----------


## شبّاب الخير

الحمد لله 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## دامو

الجواب بارك الله فيكم؟

----------


## أحمد آل حسن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

يا اخوة حفظكم الله لو قراتم جميع المشاركات لوجبتم ان احد الاخوة اجاب قبلكم وقد صوّبه اخونا ابن السائح حفظه الله وهو  العلامة محمد بن أبي مدين الشنقيطي.
هل هو اب الشيخ المختار الشنقيطي الذي قال فيه الشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله لابنه اني اظن ان اباك يحفظ البداية والنهاية؟؟

----------


## الأحنف بن قيس

> يا اخوة حفظكم الله لو قراتم جميع المشاركات لوجبتم ان احد الاخوة اجاب قبلكم وقد صوّبه اخونا ابن السائح حفظه الله وهو  العلامة محمد بن أبي مدين الشنقيطي.
> هل هو اب الشيخ المختار الشنقيطي الذي قال فيه الشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله لابنه اني اظن ان اباك يحفظ البداية والنهاية؟؟


أخي الكريم، الشيخ الذي لازال حيا وهو الآن في هيئة كبار العلماء اسمه محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي، أما محمد المختار الشنقيطي فهو والده وهو من قال عنه العلامة ابن عثيمين ذلك.
وراجع تحقيق اسمه في ترجمته -حفظه الله-، فكثير من طلبة العلم يسمونه بالمختار وهو اسم أبيه !

----------

